# 16 bit Game auf Vista 64



## -=Hur-I-caN=- (1. August 2008)

Folgendes Problem:
Sim Tower, das Ur-Game (1994), läuft auf vista nich, da vista keine 16 bit mehr unterstützt.
Gibts da ne möglichkeit, ohne anderen PC oder 2. Betriebssystem?


----------



## d00mfreak (1. August 2008)

Wenn du noch ein OS aus der 9x-Ära besitzt, kannst du es mal mit einer VM versuchen.
Download für ne VM gibts hier
Fals das spiel auch unter DOS funktioniert, könnte auch DOSBox funktionieren


----------

